#ubuntu-women-project 2011-01-12
<pleia2> AlanBell: any luck reviving the test wiki for accessibility testing?
<AlanBell> I found it but didn't make it run yet. wil try to in the next 3 hours
<pleia2> thank you :) just want to have *some* update on the status of accessibility testing for the meting
<AlanBell> I did actually pass it by the accessibility team in the first place, there are comments in the commit log about fixes for accessibility
<pleia2> cool
<AlanBell> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-women/ubuntu-women.org/mointheme
<AlanBell> number 12
<pleia2> so getting this running again is mostly for a final review, I hope?
<AlanBell> hope so
<AlanBell> http://libertus.co.uk:8080/ see that pleia2?
<pleia2> AlanBell: yep :)
<AlanBell> great
<AlanBell> dinner time then
<AlanBell> elky: ^^
<AlanBell> not the dinner time bit though :)
<pleia2> I let Pen know too (not sure if she's around though)
<pleia2> thanks!
<AlanBell> I have been discussing it with Penelope too
<pleia2> yeah, she just said they are talking about it over in the -accessibility channel
<AlanBell> I want to do an even more accessible moin theme
<AlanBell> starting with http://moinmo.in/ThemeMarket/SimpleMente and adding Ubuntu branding
<AlanBell> If I can get agreement that such a thing would be allowed on the main Ubuntu wiki
<pleia2> that would be nice
<pleia2> meeting in 4 minutes
<pleia2> hypatia: you about?
<jledbetter> Thank you, pleia2
<MichelleQ> howdy
<pleia2> ok, meeting time!
<pleia2> #startmeeting
<Mootbot-UK> Meeting started at 20:00. The chair is pleia2.
<Mootbot-UK> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [PROGRESS REPORT], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<pleia2> [LINK] Agenda: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/Agenda
<Mootbot-UK> LINK received:  Agenda: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/Agenda
<pleia2> ok, we're going to start out with some quick updates on our blueprints
<pleia2> [LINK] https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org/+spec/ubuntutheproject-community-n-ubuntu-women-project-goals
<Mootbot-UK> LINK received:  https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org/+spec/ubuntutheproject-community-n-ubuntu-women-project-goals
<pleia2> [TOPIC] N Goals
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  N Goals
<pleia2> AlanBell worked to get the demo wiki back up with the changes recommended by the accessibilty team
<hypatia> oh hi!
<hypatia> good timing
<pleia2> they are doing another review of the wiki now (in fact, we should have an update later today)
 * hypatia just tuned in
<pleia2> :)
<AlanBell> pleia2: all done really, a general thumbs up
<pleia2> AlanBell: oh great!
<jledbetter> Awesome
<MichelleQ> yay!  good job, AlanBell & Pen!
<AlanBell> not surprising as I already passed it by them first time round
<pleia2> AlanBell: can you nudge Pen to update the blueprint?
<AlanBell> yes
<pleia2> next will be: alanbell] work to get new wiki theme approved and into the wiki: TODO
<AlanBell> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/01/12/%23ubuntu-accessibility.html
<Mootbot-UK> LINK received:  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/01/12/%23ubuntu-accessibility.html
<AlanBell> discussion earlier in -accessibility
<pleia2> part of this will require repointing the A record for ubuntu-women.org since we're moving everything to the wiki
<pleia2> but I think the first challenge is getting the canonical sysadmins to install the theme
<AlanBell> http://libertus.co.uk:8080/ is the theme for those who have not yet seen it
<Mootbot-UK> LINK received:  http://libertus.co.uk:8080/ is the theme for those who have not yet seen it
<AlanBell> it was designed by elky and I worked with her to make it a dynamic moin theme rather than static HTML
<MichelleQ> it looks fantastic
<pleia2> AlanBell: think we can start the conversation with canonical sysadmins this week about getting it installed?
<AlanBell> getting the sysadmins to install the theme will likely require an rt ticket
<AlanBell> and not sure it will work coming from me
<hypatia> theme is lovely, elky
<hypatia> :D
<pleia2> AlanBell: ok, maybe you can email me details of everything that needs to be installed?
<AlanBell> sure
<pleia2> I can submit the ticket, I'll Cc you
<AlanBell> perfect
<pleia2> I have shell access to the current wiki server too, so if you're curious as to the current layout or anything just say the word and I'll get you some details
<pleia2> the easier we make this on the sysadmins the more luck we'll have I think :)
<AlanBell> good point
<pleia2> "put this file in /srv/www/wiki...blah/
<jledbetter> Probably.
<MichelleQ> I'll bake cookies if necessary.  :D
<AlanBell> I would also like to get another optional theme installed
 * jledbetter applies for a sysadmin job real quick
<pleia2> [ACTION] AlanBell to send pleia2 details about theme installation
<Mootbot-UK> ACTION received:  AlanBell to send pleia2 details about theme installation
<AlanBell> http://moinmo.in/ThemeMarket/SimpleMente
<Mootbot-UK> LINK received:  http://moinmo.in/ThemeMarket/SimpleMente
<pleia2> [ACTION] pleia2 to submit ticket to sysadmins w/ theme details
<Mootbot-UK> ACTION received:  pleia2 to submit ticket to sysadmins w/ theme details
<AlanBell> one that users can choose in their preferences which is designed to be more accessible to screen readers
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> ok, unless we have anything else, we should move on to the next item
<AlanBell> if we can do a second ticket to get that one installed it would be a great help in moving towards that on the ubuntu wiki
<pleia2> [TOPIC] Mentoring blueprint
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  Mentoring blueprint
<pleia2> AlanBell: maybe I'll add a note at the bottom of the ticket I submit with a request?
<AlanBell> ok
<pleia2> hard to know whether a 2nd ticket will be more useful
<AlanBell> not sure, but I don't want the uw theme to block on the simplemente one
<pleia2> yeah
<pleia2> maybe I'll just say I'm creating another ticket since accessibility is very important to us
<AlanBell> we can reference the two and make it easy to do both at once
<pleia2> yeah
<pleia2> ok, sounds good, so when you send me details on the UW theme, send along whatever we need for SimpleMente too and I'll make that ticket as well
<AlanBell> will do, thanks
<pleia2> [ACTION] pleia2 to submit ticket to sysadmins for SimpleMente theme too
<Mootbot-UK> ACTION received:  pleia2 to submit ticket to sysadmins for SimpleMente theme too
<pleia2> thanks AlanBell :)
<pleia2> ok, mentoring!
<pleia2> [LINK] https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org/+spec/ubuntutheproject-community-n-ubuntu-women-mentor-partnerships
<Mootbot-UK> LINK received:  https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org/+spec/ubuntutheproject-community-n-ubuntu-women-mentor-partnerships
<pleia2> I spent a few hours on the first item here last month, but then the holidays and everything came along so reviewers czajkowski and MichelleQ got busy
<pleia2> I have drafts of replacements and notes regarding the documentation of our current mentoring infrastructure
<jledbetter> I can help review too if you need more.
<pleia2> is there anyone else who wishes to review these, before we bring them to a meeting for more eyes?
<pleia2> yay jledbetter!
<MichelleQ> jledbetter: awesome
<MichelleQ> another set of eyes would be terrific
<pleia2> [ACTION] jledbetter to help with mentoring draft review
<Mootbot-UK> ACTION received:  jledbetter to help with mentoring draft review
<pleia2> I'll fwd you the notes in a moment
<pleia2> that's pretty much where we are with that
<MichelleQ> I actually was contacted with a request for a mentor from a new member not too terribly long ago.
<pleia2> if anyone else wants to have a look, just give me a nudge
<pleia2> MichelleQ: were you able to help them out?
<MichelleQ> yep
<pleia2> great :)
<MichelleQ> I'm pretty ready to go, once we get the process finalized, and some mentors lined up
<pleia2> good, thanks!
<pleia2> alrighty, next agenda item
<pleia2> hajni: are you here?
<pleia2> [TOPIC] Ubuntu Women Hungary irc subchannel request (#ubuntu-women-hu)
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  Ubuntu Women Hungary irc subchannel request (#ubuntu-women-hu)
<hajni> yes, hi all
<pleia2> welcome hajni
<pleia2> I think in general we want to support these subchannels as long as the founder is a trusted member of the community
<hypatia> +1
<pleia2> hajni's wiki page is here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hajni she does a lot of great work in Hungary :) I'd +1 her for the channel contact
<MichelleQ> I'm good with that
<hajni> we have just started our new website for ubuntu women in hungaray (women.ubuntu.hu) and we would like to start a irc channel, too
<pleia2> that's great
<pleia2> any objections?
<pleia2> [AGREED] #ubuntu-women-hu to be created for Ubuntu Women Hungary
<Mootbot-UK> AGREED received:  #ubuntu-women-hu to be created for Ubuntu Women Hungary
<pleia2> hajni: feel free to create the channel :) let us know if you need any help with setting it up
<hajni> thank you
<pleia2> [ACTION] hajni to create #ubuntu-women-hu
<Mootbot-UK> ACTION received:  hajni to create #ubuntu-women-hu
<pleia2> [TOPIC] Other announcements, news, etc
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  Other announcements, news, etc
<pleia2> anything else before we wrap things up?
<MichelleQ> jledbetter and I are beginning to get to work on organizing a blog-a-thon for Ada Lovelace day
<MichelleQ> would love to have as much participation in that as possible
<pleia2> oh good
<AlanBell> silbs was interested in that
<hypatia> awesome!
<MichelleQ> will nudge
<AlanBell> and the lady from HR who was at UDS
<hypatia> do we want to do any kind of formal meetup at SCALE?
<hypatia> since a bunch of us will be there
<MichelleQ> I wish we could be there this year.  Just... can't do it this year.  :-/
<pleia2> hypatia: actually yeah, that'd be great
<pleia2> I sent a "who is going to scale" mail to the list last week, but it's been a bit quiet in spite of a bunch of us going
<pleia2> I think akk is speaking too, and akgraner will be there for work
<MichelleQ> boo, I'm sad we can't come.  Was lovely to see akk and akgraner last year
<hypatia> how bout i pick a date/time for a meetup when the schedule's a bit more firmed up?
<pleia2> sounds good :)
<pleia2> [ACTION] hypatia to organize UW SCaLE meetup
<Mootbot-UK> ACTION received:  hypatia to organize UW SCaLE meetup
<pleia2> FOSDEM is coming up too, but I don't think we have any of the FOSDEM people around at the moment
<hypatia> oh, is anyone going to be at shmoocon aside from maco and me, or is in the DC area otherwise?
<MichelleQ> hypatia: my fam is going to be in the dc area for about a week in March.
<hypatia> bummer, this is in 2 weeks
<MichelleQ> boo
<hypatia> MichelleQ: we'll get to hang out someday!
<MichelleQ> one of these days!!
<pleia2> ok, looks like we can end now unless anyone else has anything
<MichelleQ> nothing else here.  :)
<pleia2> thanks everyone!
<pleia2> #endmeeting
<Mootbot-UK> Meeting finished at 20:28.
<AlanBell> pleia2: want me to put the minutes up or are you on it already?
<pleia2> AlanBell: if you have time, feel free
 * pleia2 at work
<AlanBell> sure, I just wanted to share with Pen, I will let you mail the list
<AlanBell> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/20110112
<pleia2> thanks :)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-women-project to: This Channel is LOGGED | http://ubuntu-women.org | support (mostly) at #ubuntu | channel guidelines: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/IrcGuidelines | Next Meeting: TBD
 * pleia2 sees blueprint update
<pleia2> yay!
<maco> hypatia: i dont have shmoo tickets, but i'll be back in dc by then. i start work on the 24th!
<hypatia> hallwaycon!
<hypatia> you can borrow my pass if you want to see any particular talk
<hypatia> i think there'll be a livestream too
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-01-13
<jledbetter> maco, Where ya working?
<IdleOne> pleia2: I sent a msg to Hajni recommending they add UbuntuIrcCouncil and freenode staff to the channel access list of -women-hu.
<IdleOne> I realize they just today started the channel :)
<maco> jledbetter: sourcefire. got the offer today
<Cheri703> woo maco! congrats
<MichelleQ> nice!!
<MichelleQ> congrats!!
<maco> thanks
<elky> how many -women-xx channels do we have floating around now?
<elky> AlanBell, oh, you found all the pieces of the wiki?
<IdleOne> elky: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList shows only -women and women-project
<elky> yes, but -hu isn't the first
<maco> -it maybe?
<elky> yeah i think so. but i also don't recall if there's more than that
<pleia2> IdleOne: thanks :)
<hypatia> woo congrats maco
<svaksha> maco: congrats :)
<AlanBell> elky: yes, on a partition that wasn't mounted
<AlanBell> yay maco \o/
<elky> yay
<maco> hypatia, svaksha, AlanBell: thanks
#ubuntu-women-project 2012-01-10
<butti> hi
<AlanBell> hi butti
<tusuzu> Hi
<pleia2> hi tusuzu
<pleia2> meeting in 4 minutes :)
<tusuzu> kk - making sure I was in the right place
<pleia2> yep!
 * Cheri703 hastily edits the agenda
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Jan 10 18:03:06 2012 UTC.  The chair is pleia2. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell/mootbot.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<pleia2> hi everyone, who all is here for the meeting?
 * mysteriousdarren is.
<jledbetter> o/
<mysteriousdarren> o/
<tusuzu> hi
<Cheri703> o.
<pleia2> we have an agenda
<Cheri703> bah o/
<pleia2> #link http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/Agenda
<pleia2> #topic Precise Blueprint: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org/+spec/community-p-ubuntu-women-project-goals
<pleia2> anyone have any updates on their blueprint items?
<pleia2> since our last meeting we went live with our new wiki theme :) so yay!
<jledbetter> Yay!
<tusuzu> Best Practices was updated
<pleia2> tusuzu: you did a really nice job with that :)
<tusuzu> ty did you see it yesterday?
<pleia2> tusuzu: yeah, looks like you condensed it a lot?
<tusuzu> yes.
<pleia2> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/BestPractices is the page
<pleia2> great
<tusuzu> send me any comments when everyone reads it, or comment here.  Hopefully we can finalize next meeting?
<jledbetter> Great, tusuzu :)
<pleia2> Dolasilla sent an email to the list about reviewing wiki pages: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-women/2012-January/003430.html
<pleia2> right now looking to update our /Linux page
<pleia2> err /Links
<pleia2> akgraner: at our last meeting you said you might get to your mentoring tasks over the holidays, do you have any updates?
<pleia2> on my side, since I have the wiki done now we'll be working toward simplifying the text on the main ubuntu women page and redirecting to the wiki
<pleia2> I worked with canonical IS to make sure us wiki admins have the power to make pages immutable, since when we point ubuntu-women.org to the wiki we'll probably want to main page immutable to avoid vandalism
<jledbetter> pleia2: I can ping akgraner via email and see if I can help. Not on IRC as much since the move but can help via email for sure.
<pleia2> s/move/new job
<pleia2> yeah, I'll try to follow up with her after the meeting
<jledbetter> Oh ok
<pleia2> ok, I think that's about it for the blueprint for now
<pleia2> #topic Career Days - January Date? http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/CareerDays
<pleia2> Cheri703: all yours!
<Cheri703> pleia2: I will actually have to ping akgraner as well on that, She was going to be our january participant
<Cheri703> unless anyone else wants to volunteer?
<tusuzu> I can volunteer on how to party when your kids go off to college
<tusuzu> sorry..
<pleia2> what date were you shooting for for this? we've been doing them on saturdays but this saturday is User Days, and next saturday akgraner (and me, and akk, and lots of us) will be at SCALE
<pleia2> tusuzu: hehe
<Cheri703> yeah pleia2, I think just pushing to february might be best
 * pleia2 nods
<jledbetter> +1
<Cheri703> ok, sounds good, I'll still ping akgraner to see if feb works and what day she'd prefer
<pleia2> great
<pleia2> anything else for Career Days?
<Cheri703> nope
<pleia2> #topic UW gathering at Scale https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-women/2012-January/003435.html
<pleia2> MarkDude: all yours!
<pleia2> while we wait, I will mention that we still have two slots to fill for Ubuntu User Days on Saturday, schedule here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDaysTeam/oneiric
<pleia2> would be nice to have someone do an "introduction to Ubuntu" (basics of Unity, installing software, basic applications)
<tusuzu> Pay my way, I'll do it!
<pleia2> tusuzu: it's an online event :)
<tusuzu> sorry..
<pleia2> you just join #ubuntu-classroom and #ubuntu-classroom-chat, you write up some notes and present in #ubuntu-classroom
<pleia2> people ask questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat
<tusuzu> Bad joke..
<pleia2> alright :)
<jledbetter> pleia2: Would but I have plans this weekend:)
<pleia2> anyone else? it's not that scary, there are classroom helpers available throughout the session
<pleia2> Cheri703: how about you?
<jledbetter> +1 to it being not scary at all. Can look through old sessions to get ideas of what it's like too
<Cheri703> what times are needed?
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDaysTeam/natty is a link to the last
<Cheri703> also: I don't use unity >.>
<pleia2> 15:00 UTC and 19:00 UTC
<pleia2> well, you could do a talk on something else :) the awesome apps of KDE!
<Cheri703> haven't fully switched to that either! still learning kde stuff
<pleia2> hehe, ok
 * Cheri703 is trying to mentally convert utc time
<Cheri703> is it -5 for eastern time?
<tusuzu> yes
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDaysTeam/oneiric has the timeanddate clickable links for each time
<Cheri703> :/ one is during my sleeping time, one is during my working time, or I would
<pleia2> alright, I will continue my quest for volunteers elsewhere
<Cheri703> sorry!
<pleia2> no problem :)
<pleia2> MarkDude: around to talk about scale?
<MarkDude> \o
<MarkDude> WHy yes I am
<pleia2> go for it
 * MarkDude has planned for UW members to meet on Sunday
<MarkDude> 11 am, just after Selena's keynote
<pleia2> sounds good to me
<MarkDude> at the coffee shop in lobby
<MarkDude> Unless there are any objections to time, let's confirm this :)
<pleia2> I'll reply positively to the thead on the list
<MarkDude> Perfect pleia2 - looking forward to seeing everyone :)
<pleia2> I mentioned that akk, akgraner and I would be there, we're also all doing talks:
<pleia2> https://www.socallinuxexpo.org/scale10x/speakers/akkana/peck
<pleia2> https://www.socallinuxexpo.org/scale10x/speakers/amber/graner
<pleia2> https://www.socallinuxexpo.org/scale10x/speakers/elizabeth/krumbach
<jledbetter> Awesome!
<tusuzu> nice
<pleia2> I'm also running the Ubuntu booth saturday and sunday (will be a busy weekend!)
<pleia2> so thanks to MarkDude for handling the planning of the get together :)
<MarkDude> Sure, UW rocks!
<pleia2> anyone else have announcements of anything else before we wrap up?
<AlanBell> o/
<AlanBell> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/UDS will need a bit of a review and update in the next few days/weeks
<pleia2> AlanBell: ah, thanks!
<pleia2> we'll also be planning an UW dinner that week (I owe jledbetter an email about this)
<jledbetter> :)
<pleia2> alright, I think that's it then
<pleia2> thanks everyone!
<jledbetter> pleia2: Thanks for chairing!
<pleia2> sure thing :)
<pleia2> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Jan 10 18:33:56 2012 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-women-project/2012/ubuntu-women-project.2012-01-10-18.03.moin.txt
<AlanBell> http://uds.ubuntu.com/harassment/ also needs localisation to the next venue
<AlanBell> I may have already filed a bug about that one
<jledbetter> AlanBell: Good point
<pleia2> also a special for oakland "don't walk the streets of oakland alone at night" ;)
<pleia2> (admittedly detroit is worse, but phew oakland)
<nigelb> heh
<AlanBell> bug 907673
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 907673 in uds-project "Harassment page needs to be updated (affects: 1) (heat: 7)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/907673
<pangolin> it is pretty bad when we organize events that need to come with "Don't go for a walk" disclaimer
<AlanBell> Monte Carlo is the only city I have ever wondered about at night and felt totally relaxed
 * MarkDude will be there with some others for UDS
<pangolin> AlanBell: I've never been to Monte Carlo but I will admit that there are parts of my city I would not wonder by myself at night
<MarkDude> You can walk in Oakland, it is best to do IN A GROUP
<akk> Most cities have parts where it's not safe to walk alone at night.
 * MarkDude worked in East Oakland for a while (where the most killings are)
<pangolin> true
<Cheri703> we wandered budapest and it was good
<Cheri703> at least the areas we were in
<MarkDude> Plan on taking a cab if worried
<MarkDude> Also avoid the Tenbderloin in SF at night
<nigelb> I cycled through, got last, and still was safe :)
<AlanBell> I will walk round London, but I am always fully aware of what is going on around me,  Monte Carlo for some reason felt like wandering around your own house. Strange place.
<nigelb> (got lost twice)
<pleia2> I pretty much don't go past 5th and market in SF alone at night
 * MarkDude wanders around SF during day looking like a tourist, no prob
<pleia2> civic center gets creepy
 * MarkDude looks up at buildings- says wow
<pleia2> but I'm fine east of market to the embarcadero
<pleia2> err, east of market and 5th
<MarkDude> nightime - look straight ahead
 * pleia2 walks through financial district alone at night often
<pleia2> it's touristy, well lit, and lots of cameras
<MarkDude> Financial is just fine, unless you stray towards the Tenderloin
 * MarkDude has taken wrong turn before
<MarkDude> Hmmm, I think these folks are selling me drugs..... I am not even sure what a 37 is
<pleia2> lol
 * MarkDude is wondering how many folks will appear *sleepy* in photos from UDS
<MarkDude> I mean its also called Oaksterdam
<pangolin> altighty then.
<pangolin> err alrighty*
<MarkDude> At least some folks from Europe were making jokes about it. I had to tell them that NO, weed is not actually legal for everyone, just folks that pay$50 to a sorta fake Dr
<mysteriousdarren> MarkDude: oh to live in MT or CA....
<MarkDude> lol
<butti_> re
<butti_> ist the meeting already over?
<pangolin> it is
<Tubu> is it!?
<pangolin> yes
<pangolin> http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-women-project/2012/ubuntu-women-project.2012-01-10-18.03.moin.txt
<pangolin> it was short and sweet
<Tubu> ow
<butti_> sorry ..it was to shirt :)
<butti_> short*
<butti_> just wanted to find out what are yu doing on your wnderfull ubuntu machines
<butti_> i know only 1 women using ubuntu in real....thats me
<Tubu> no that's me!
<AlanBell> butti_: there is more of a discussion going on in #ubuntu-women at the moment
<pleia2> butti_: I work as a linux sysadmin (from my ubuntu machine)
<butti_> oh great! wonderfull
<butti_> AlanBell: what are you doing with your machine?
<AlanBell> I work with Free Software, helping businesses to use it
<butti_> nobel
<AlanBell> profitable :)
<pangolin> most honest statement I have ever seen ^
<butti_> AlanBell: share your job with us :)
<AlanBell> http://libertus.co.uk website is a bit rubbish at the moment, but gives an idea of what we do
#ubuntu-women-project 2012-01-12
<Pendulum> UK centric, but I figure is of interest to people here: http://www.guardian.co.uk/education/mortarboard/2012/jan/12/digital-literacy-women-in-computing-live-q-a
<Pendulum> the actual live discussion starts in about 30 minutes
#ubuntu-women-project 2012-01-13
<Tubu> hi folk!
<Tubu> I have a question... :o)
<pangolin> please ask
<Tubu> ... about the wiki and the theme for the Fr translated part...
<Tubu> what is the path to the customised pictures/logos?
 * pleia2 takes a look
<pangolin> Tubu: j'aimerais te dire un gros merci pour tout le travaille vous faites :)
<Tubu> ow pangolin tu parles français! coool!
<pangolin> I do.
<Tubu> nice!
<pleia2> Tubu: you can download them both here http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Header?action=AttachFile
<AlanBell> j'aime HeaderFr et FooterFr
<pleia2> and then add them as attachments to your header
<Tubu> OK
<Tubu> thanks :o)
<Tubu> I go back to it!... woohoo!
<pangolin> thank you!
<Tubu> ow ye, something else, also
<Tubu> the blog as a fatal error
<Tubu> so, I go back to the wiki now!
<pangolin> indeed it does
<pleia2> Tubu: submitting a ticket for the blog now, thanks for reporting it
<Tubu> ok pleia2
<pleia2> Tubu: to close out the header/footer bug you can do "Fix Released"
<pleia2> (rather than just Committed)
<pleia2> and the blog is back :)
<Tubu> ah, OK...
<Tubu> done!
<pleia2> thank you
<Tubu> you'r welcome
#ubuntu-women-project 2012-01-14
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-women-project to: This Channel is LOGGED | http://ubuntu-women.org | support (mostly) at #ubuntu | channel guidelines: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/IrcGuidelines | Next Meeting: Tuesday February 14th at 18:00 UTC
<pleia2> updated http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/UDS
<pangolin> is there supposed to be content on the page?
<pangolin> all I see is Ubuntu Developer Summit and a lot of white space
<pleia2> weird
<pleia2> what browser?
<nigelb> Are you on IE? :D
<AlanBell> pangolin: keep scrolling down
<pleia2> oh, I see, if you have small resolution the giant photo causes the theme to push stuff down
<pleia2> I'll shrink the photo (it was a bit much anyway :))
<pleia2> should be better now
<valorie> I get a huge whitespace as well, in ff
<pangolin> pleia2: perfect :)
<valorie> lookin' good
<AlanBell> content looks fine and I am happy to review applications again
<pleia2> thanks AlanBell
<pleia2> I just updated http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/UDS/Stories too
#ubuntu-women-project 2013-01-08
<Deindre> meeting time :)
<Deindre>  #startmeeting
<Deindre> #Topic : Ubuntu Women January meeting
<Dolasilla> Good evening all! :)
<Deindre> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Jan  8 18:02:59 2013 UTC.  The chair is Deindre. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<Deindre> #Topic : Ubuntu Women January meeting
<Deindre> Hi to all
<Deindre> ok, who all is here for the meeting?  :)
<Dolasilla> o/
<Dolasilla> anyone else here for the meeting?
<Dolasilla> Pendulum ?
<Deindre> akgraner:?
 * IdleOne is sorta here
<Deindre> #link http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/January2013/Agenda
<Deindre> hi IdleOne :)
<IdleOne> hello :)
<Deindre> so, let's going on :)
<Deindre>  we don't have a whole lot on the agenda
<Deindre> but me and Dolasilla have enough to say
<Deindre> first of all I'd like to point the situation of Ubuntu Women competition
 * akk is sorta here too
<Deindre> I wished to ask Pendulum if she had some new about it
<Deindre> hi akk, you're welcome :)
<Deindre> Pendulum: are you here?
<Deindre> neverthless pleia2 asked me to say that she'll be sending out a coordination email this week,
<Deindre> and, of course  new ideas are welcome during the meeting
<Deindre> so, ideas? purposes?
<Dolasilla> I would say that Pendulum can simply write any update to the mailing list whenever she has any, without the need to wait for the next meeting
<Deindre> definitely :)
<Deindre> Dolasilla: will you introduce next Ubuntu classroom lesson?
<Dolasilla> well basically we are now waiting to set up a date
<Dolasilla> for the classroom about the local UbuntuWomen experience we are having in Italy
<Dolasilla> once set we will of course share it in the mailing list and more or less spam it everywhere
<Dolasilla> the purpose is really to encourage UbuntuWomen local initiatives
 * Deindre likes this kind of spam :)
<Dolasilla> to try and involve more women in locos' activities
<Dolasilla> so status is: pending for a date
<Deindre> yes, we could gather in ML some questions, if any, about our work, to discuss in session :)
<Deindre> next point -> Carreer days
<Deindre> Cheri703: is taking care about career days, but we need volunteers :)
<Deindre> #link http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/CareerDays
<Dolasilla> so if you know any woman whose experience you think would be of interest and inspiration for other women please, contact her!
<Deindre> many women during UDS gave their disponibility, it could be nice if they would keep in touch wih Chery
<Deindre> new project
<Deindre> I'm writing some interview to GNOME 3/ GNOME shell user, and I'll be please to involve some Ubuntu Women,
<Deindre> so if someone is interested, please contact me
<Deindre> flavia.weisghizzi@ubuntu.com
<Deindre> ok, anyone else have anything?
<Deindre> alright, thanks everyone!
<Dolasilla> IdleOne?
<IdleOne> not from me no
<Dolasilla> akk?
<akk> Nothing here.
<Deindre> next meeting will be held on Tuesday 12 February at 1800UTC
<Deindre> see you all
<Deindre> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Jan  8 18:35:03 2013 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-women-project/2013/ubuntu-women-project.2013-01-08-18.02.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-women-project/2013/ubuntu-women-project.2013-01-08-18.02.html
<IdleOne> Thank you for the updates Deindre and Dolasilla :)
<Deindre> IdleOne: thank you to be here
#ubuntu-women-project 2014-01-10
<Koma_> Hi all
<Koma_> eroipergoeo
<Koma_> spfgsd
<Koma_> fsd
<Koma_> fs
<Koma_> df
<Koma_> fsd
<Koma_> sd
<Koma_> f
<Koma_> dsfs
<Koma_> tgfz
<Koma_> er$h'$prtkjpr-jk
<Koma_> fuck the womens
<Koma_> to mens
<Koma_> mean
<Koma_> mons
<Koma_> bye
<elky> wat
<valorie> yeah
<valorie> mental poverty
#ubuntu-women-project 2014-01-11
<pdurbin> heh. wat indeed
